# What should I do? VZW Gnex vs T-Mobile SGS3?



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, so I have the opportunity to switch from VZW to T-Mobile (reduces my bill by $110 / month with same features) and get the SGS3. Currently I have the Galaxy Nexus on VZW and love it.

To get to the point, Im basically trying to get some input of what yall think I should do. I like the SGS3, my sister has one now on T-Mobile. Data speed comparison though my VZW Gnex blows her SGS3 on T-Mobile away (using the Speedtest.net app, at my house, I get about 4x faster data speed than her).

Ahhh, help me out, what to do, lol.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

verizon isn't lying when they say they have the largest 4g network with the fastest data speeds, but the other carriers are. if you're an unlimited data verizon customer especially, be sure that you're willing to accept spottier coverage and slower data speeds to shave down your monthly bill with another carrier... as the largest U.S. carrier, verizon will generally have CDMA variants of popular devices, or at least devices with comparable specs to those they don't carry.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey quickdraw, long time my friend. To the op there is a reason why verizon is so expensive. Put simply, they can be. Its truley a case of you get what you pay for. Expensive? Hell yeah, but to me its worth the piece of mind. Just depends on whats more important to you. I recently was in the same boat but i opted for the nex on vzw and think i made the right choice. Already rooted and running jb. Sg3 is awesome phone but so is the gnex still, and fast software with lte is the way to go for me

I really need a girlfriend


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> Hey quickdraw, long time my friend.


sk3litor! ya long time no see bud, was wondering where you went, but seems all is well, you're running jellybean!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> sk3litor! ya long time no see bud, was wondering where you went, but seems all is well, you're running jellybean!


yes sir contract ran out things got tight but back in the saddle rocking a gnex. Aokp jb2 waiting for build 3. Good to talk to you again. Im sure well be in contact:rolleyes:

I really need a girlfriend


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

A third option some might consider (at least I would if I were not still under contract and wanted a phone on a GSM carrier):

1) Sell or keep current phone from VZW

2) Get new phone under contract on Tmobile (for cheap or free)

3) Put phone on ebay or wherever else unopened.

4) Sell phone for $500-600.

5) Buy a GSM Nexus from Google for $350 and keep the profit for whatever else one might want.


----------

